# Civilian helps Cops in shootout



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Well,
We all know the percentage of citizens available here in Mass to help out! Glad the Good guys are winning!
Good Samaritan Talks About Shooting Cicero Cop Shooter
BTW, Cicero is just on the western edge of Chicago.....................


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

No discussion here eh?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Chicago is as hostile if not more than MA to law abiding gun owners....glad he was there in the right place, at the right time, with the right mindset and ability to do what was needed!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

I'd honestly be afraid to step in here in MA. 

It wouldn't stop me, but I'd be afraid.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Reminds me a little bit of Franconia Officer Bruce McKay's murder and a bystander picking up the fallen officers gun and dispatching the killer.

Was told years ago to stay out of another officer's business unless the situation was dire and then of course by all means jump in.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

pahapoika said:


> Was told years ago to stay out of another officer's business unless the situation was dire and then of course by all means jump in.


Most people these days would rather take video with their phones than help a cop. It's a sad world we live in.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Goose, Id be your huckleberry. But then run back across the Border before cover units arrived.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I remember the video of the Boston Officer being beaten while people stroll by...I've also seen videos where the people you would least expect based on appearance (can't judge a book by its cover) jump in and help a cop in trouble. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Hush said:


> I remember the video of the Boston Officer being beaten while people stroll by...I've also seen videos where the people you would least expect based on appearance (can't judge a book by its cover) jump in and help a cop in trouble.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Reminds me of the little old lady that stopped to help out - shot the guy beating on the officer!


----------

